# Looking For Group In Napanee/Kingston Area Or Online



## Kaodi (May 18, 2011)

I am tentatively interested in playing some 4th Edition D&D, though I should probably not completely rule out Pathfinder. My preferred setting is Eberron, though that is not a requirement.

Gas prices being what they are, whether I would want to join a real group is rather dependent on how eager I am for the specifics of the game, and where and when specifically the game is. In terms of online availability I am pretty good at reasonable EST hours; I am trying to move towards going to bed by 10 PM, though 12 AM is alright. 

I do not have much in the way of books for either system, but I can live with playing with minimal options if I have to.


----------



## Aeolius (May 19, 2011)

The best I can offer is a 3.5e/d20 chat-based game online, Sundays from 9pm-midnight (eastern). Granted, you might get wet.


----------



## Kaodi (May 19, 2011)

I suppose I might be able to compromise to play in a friend's game. Especially one that I have always been somewhat intrigued by,  .

Would it be possible to join with the understanding it might only be temporary though?


----------



## Kaodi (May 19, 2011)

After having briefly looked over your site, I was thinking that were I to join, if no one else is playing an ephyra, it might be interesting to play a soulknife X/wilder 2 with entangling ectoplasm as one of his powers. The imagery of a such a character "creating" their weapons from their own bioluminescent and jelly body is pretty cool in my mind right now...


----------



## Aeolius (May 20, 2011)

Kaodi said:


> The imagery of a such a character "creating" their weapons from their own bioluminescent and jelly body is pretty cool in my mind right now...




"It must be jelly 'cause jam don't shake like that"   

Sounds like an intriguing character concept. When it comes to real world jellies, I like the mauve stingers , box jellies , and bluebottles (portuguese man o'war). 

Granted, golden jellies are cool:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhpaqFya2pg"]Golden Jellyfish[/ame]


----------



## Kaodi (May 26, 2011)

Just to be clear, even though I now am playing in Aeolius' game, I am still looking for something local and in person. I may be warming up more to Pathfinder, because it does much of what I liked about 3e, but better.


----------

